
Ask HN: Are there any good privacy-respecting iOS email clients out there? - TheMog
What I mostly mean by that are email clients that just use straight IMAP to talk to a server and don’t route your emails via a third party server. The built in app does that, but apparently has some security issues that at least several people are taking seriously.<p>All the other email clients I could find either require you to sign up for their service (not an option, I run my own email server) or seem to route&#x2F;mine your email in exchange for convenience features.<p>Don’t mind paying for the app, but I don’t want a subscription model either. Any apps I should be looking at other than an ssh client on my phone?
======
AnonC
Sorry I can’t directly help you. I’ve looked at email clients a long time ago,
but never found anything that seemed trustworthy or didn’t send information
back to its servers.

Email is very important to me. While there may be security issues with
Mail.app, I’d trust that they’d get fixed quickly. I can’t say the same about
some smaller client that’s rich in features but has publicly unknown
vulnerabilities for a long time. I don’t trust the larger ones like Gmail and
Outlook to not track me.

------
obrajesse
Can you link to the security issues in Mail.app?

~~~
TheMog
This is the specific one I was thinking of:
[https://blog.zecops.com/vulnerabilities/youve-got-0-click-
ma...](https://blog.zecops.com/vulnerabilities/youve-got-0-click-mail/)

At least the BSI in Germany seems to think it’s serious enough to warn people
about it (sorry, no English language link for this):
[https://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/meldung/Mail-Bugs-BSI-
warnt-v...](https://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/meldung/Mail-Bugs-BSI-warnt-vor-
iOS-4708945.html)

